# A Webley for Either Hand



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

A pair of Pre-RIC No1, First Pattern in 450cf. "Foliate" engraving. One retailed Webley and Son, London. The other Chas. Ingram, Glasgow. S/N's 64xx and 134xx. And Santa brought me Joel Black's book. (WOW!)


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Some people are just born lucky. ;-)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Pre-RIC"?
You mean, before there were black-and-tans?

What did the Royal Irish Constabulary do for weaponry, before those pistols were issued? Pikes? Halberds? Slingshots? Nasty looks?
"Hoy...What's all this, then?"
:yawinkle:


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ....What did the Royal Irish Constabulary do for weaponry, before those pistols were issued? Pikes? Halberds? Slingshots? Nasty looks?
> "Hoy...What's all this, then?"
> :yawinkle:


Whiskey Bottles. :mrgreen:

Nice pistols.

I've noticed artists have a propensity to equip steampunk villains with Webleys.

I wonder why? Higher survival of captives so they can face a more diabolical demise?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Because they look "proper" to the fantasy,,,*



> I've noticed artists have a propensity to equip steampunk villains with Webleys.
> 
> I wonder why?


Because they look "proper" to the fantasy,,,
Webleys, French Lebel's, all pre-1900 revolvers,,,
They all look like they were designed by locomotive engineers.

Personally,,,
I love their looks.

Aarond

.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Aarond; Exactly! And the B&T's weren't the only ones using them.(the 'Empire' existed far beyond the bounds of Ireland, where these guns saw use)The nomenclature came about because they were the first adopted by that group thus estsblishing Webley's primacy amongst British gun makers.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Of course the smart ones carry Broom handles.  Or Nagants... 7x silenced.

But then that top break reload_ is _handy.

I think I'd stay with Col Colt. .45 says soooo much more.


----------

